# The Third Generation .



## Pioneer (May 31, 2006)

Now that M.V Argyle has arrived on the clyde it means that the third generation Bute car ferries is complete a was wondering what the nickname for this generation will be all you who know and have heard of the "streakers" can probs come up with some very good names but my suggestion is the C,B,A ferries Coruisk,Bute and Argyle im hoping this will be a intresting post and may start a few debates then again it might not so here go`s 
Cheers
Alan

1953 - 1977 ABC FERRIES Arran,Bute and Cowal
1977 - 2007 The Streakers Jupiter , Juno and Saturn
2007 - ???? ????????????? Coruisk , Bute and Argyle


----------

